# Cruze Diesel BOV



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Can't use a Bov/Bvp on a TD


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

SneakerFix said:


> Can't use a Bov/Bvp on a TD


Why is that? Is it cause its a diesel? This is the first diesel vehicle I've ever owned so I'm still learning.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

My understanding is because there is no throttle plate


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The intake is always wide open as the speed is altered by the amount of fuel that is used, which is controlled by the gas pedal position. So no pressure to relieve thus no BOV required.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

dinoreal said:


> Does anybody know if there is a blow off valve kit, or something, that will work on the 2014 Cruze Turbo Diesel? I've been doing Google searches but all I really find is ones for the 1.4T. I'm pretty sure those wont work on mine because the turbos are different sizes. Any help is appreciated! Thanks!


Welcome to the forum. Be sure to take a look at the diesel section!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Turbo-diesels use variable geometry technology, a BOV would probably stop them working.

There are many sites on duh intawebs that discuss them, read the European or Asian sites, they are more likely to be accurate.


----------



## dinoreal (Mar 9, 2015)

diesel said:


> Welcome to the forum. Be sure to take a look at the diesel section!


Thank you for the welcome message!



Aussie said:


> The intake is always wide open as the speed is altered by the amount of fuel that is used, which is controlled by the gas pedal position. So no pressure to relieve thus no BOV required.


Understandable but it would still be cool to have a BOV just for kicks. LOL



grs1961 said:


> Turbo-diesels use variable geometry technology, a BOV would probably stop them working.
> 
> There are many sites on duh intawebs that discuss them, read the European or Asian sites, they are more likely to be accurate.


I've done some minor searches but not much. I'll have to look in to it a lil bit more.


----------

